# exec:/usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde:not found...



## d_mon (Aug 29, 2010)

can't start kde(like i said on title)

```
$ pkg_info -Ia | grep kde
kde4-icons-oxygen-4.4.5 The Oxygen icon theme for KDE
kde4-shared-mime-info-1.0 Handles shared MIME database under ${KDE_PREFIX}
kdebase-4.4.5       Basic applications for the KDE system
kdehier4-1.0.4      Utility port that creates hierarchy of shared KDE4 director
kdelibs-4.4.5_1     Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
```
that's all the packages i have(pkg_add -r kdebase4)
*kdm* not available on current


----------



## adamk (Aug 29, 2010)

/usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde is part of the kdebase-workspace port/package.

EDIT:

And as for getting sick and tired, perhaps you should see a doctor and take a nap.


----------



## gordon@ (Aug 29, 2010)

Perhaps use the x11/kde4 instead?


----------



## phoenix (Aug 29, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> can't start kde(like i said on title)
> 
> ```
> $ pkg_info -Ia | grep kde
> ...



You're missing a bunch of -runtime and -workspace and -plasma ports.

As mentioned above, use x11/kde4 and de-select the ones you don't want.  That will guarantee you get all the dependencies needed for logging into a KDE desktop.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 29, 2010)

hey folks...I apologize by any misconduct :r

i'm going to install *kdebase-workspace* to see what happens...don't like to bother u people but can't get *kdm,gdm*[File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)] u no what i mean...besides i'm learning bout this nice OS

EDIT:

WELL...RUNNING *KDE* THANKS  to `pkg_add -r kdebase-workspace`

{solved}


----------



## adamk (Aug 29, 2010)

You were warned, repeatedly, that FreeBSD -CURRENT is not for end-users.  It's a development branch and it does not have all the same packages built and available as actual FreeBSD releases.

Adam


----------

